# goggle strap in or out?



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

outside because thats why the back of the helmet has a clip for it. I'm not steezy enough to be in the x-games and put it under my helmet with a beanie


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

twin89 said:


> I recently picked up a smith maze helmet and was just curious as to if you guys wear your goggle straps inside your helmet or outside, and why?


How do you like the smith maze? And I would put it on the outside.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Inside. I feel it lets my goggles & helmet sit more naturally, therefore more comfortable.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Outside.

No pressure on the head from the strap. The goggle can be removed and stowed more easily, on the helmet.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Inside. Since I have a Bern Baker, the plastic visor on the front makes it more difficult to let your goggles rest on your helmet without having them almost fall off.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

outside, its too tight on the inside of my helmet.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Outside. I tried inside but didn't like it.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

inside, or else the wind blows in ma face!


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Fizzlicious said:


> Inside. Since I have a Bern Baker, the plastic visor on the front makes it more difficult to let your goggles rest on your helmet without having them almost fall off.


Rest part of your goggles on the visor, although you made see part of your goggles..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Outside and tight. Actually makes the goggles fit better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

whats a helmet?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MauiWowie said:


> whats a helmet?


^perfect example of why everyone should wear one


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Inside, because I fell once, broke the goggle clipand then put the goggles inside for the day and have been doing it since


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

oldlady said:


> Rest part of your goggles on the visor, although you made see part of your goggles..


Yeah, but at the risk of them coming down and smacking me in the face I would rather wear them inside. Plus when I put them up they push my helmet back a little so I can get some ventilation in there since mine doesn't have any vents.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> How do you like the smith maze? And I would put it on the outside.


I really like it. It feels really light and small on your head compared to all the red helmets that to me feel like huge melons on my head.
It works perfectly with my EG1 goggles and i wear the strap on the outside. Very lightweight, i actually think that it is the lightest helmet out there (according to smith website) if you are looking for a low profile helmet, i would definately recomend it, once i put it on i totally forget that it is there for the rest of the day.


----------

